# Crazy feeding routines, NOT RAW!!



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

*I have been told I have a goofy routine, is yours goofer than mine??? Please this isn't about whats the better dog food just if you think you are goofer than me. *

*My AM feeding starts with 1 cup of California Natural lamb and one cup of C.N. Herring and sweet potatoes. I take 1 teaspoon of salmon oil with **glutamine added and mix it in with the 2 types of C.N.*

*His PM feeding is 2 cups of Orijen L.B.Puppy. 1-1 1/2 cups of TOTW or Fromms Surf and TURF or ? I pour 1 teaspoon of C.N. coat and skin suplelment over the Orjen.This amount depends on his activity level for the day. I then wait about a half hour and in 1/3 of canned Innova puppy I mix in 3/4 of the recomened amout of powdered Vitys. Then a while later for his treats I give him some raw stew meat or some cooked chicken. I buy both in semi large amounts from Costco and freeze in small snack bags.*:hug:


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

thats the weirdest feeding routine I've heard of


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Whoa.... Yep, I agree, sounds like tons of work


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

It doesn't sound especially weird to me. It sounds like you feed two regular meals then a third smaller meal followed a little later by some treats...the only way that your feeding routine differs from mine is I don't have a third smaller meal.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think the weirdness may come from the combo of brands - that is what sticks out to me.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

If the poops are ok with that, you're blessed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A good example for Chris Wild's thread!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know what wierd is! Wish we did have better understanding of how things all work together in this area of care.

I don't have a routine. That is my routine. Usually the dogs get food when they work for it. I have come to believe this increases the value and enjoyment of food, especially in a working breed, but probably in most dogs. The training schedule is not routine so it can happen at different times throughout the day. If there is no training or not enough, then additional food is given in bowl though its not routine. 

Often there is a day of fasting or near fasting, but no pattern to that either. Mother Nature is unpredictable and so am I. I watched a show where a dog was not eating well. Once it was put into a scenario of being active and of having to work for food, the food drive problem resolved itself. 

Alternatively, I have heard a routine is good and that may be so.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Relayer said:


> If the poops are ok with that, you're blessed.


Tony has about 5 brands that he has good solid stools with and I like to rotated them to some degree.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My friend got a Border Terrier puppy and was worried about him because he wouldn't eat his dinner. She started making a cheese omlet for him every night for dinner. Then, much later, she found out that her female Airedale was feeding the puppy out of her bowl.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I just realzed I misspelled *Glucosamine*.....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I think the weirdness may come from the combo of brands - that is what sticks out to me.


that's what is weird about it to me


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, congrats. Never heard of someone using so many brands before at one time.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Actually I only use 3 brands in a day. C.N. in the AM and Orijen and something else in the PM. It's very rare I feed something other than C.N. in the AM. I must admit I only feed the second food at night because he loves wetlands or another duck and I always feed 2 large cups of the Orijen at night and I adjust the other based on activity level.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Let's see. 

Step 1: Babs is left in the bedroom lying on my bed.

Step 2: Crate Joy.

Step 3: Get a huge bowl of Kumpi.

Step 4: Put it on top of Babs' kennel.

Step 5: Clean poop out of whitney's kennel and give her her food, pull water bucket out.

Step 6: Clean poop from Babs and Joy's kennels.

Step 7: move puppies through Joy's kennel into Babs' kennel.

Step 8: Clean puppy pen and pour remainder of their bucket of water on poo spots. Shut kennel door. 

Step 9: let Jenna out and take food and poop spade and bucket into her kennel. Shut kennel. 

Step 10: clean Jenna's kennel and Tori's kennel, take Tori's water bucket into Jenna's kennel. Feed Jenna and let her back in.

Step 11: clean Ninja's kennel and feed her, remove bucket.

Step 12: Clean Milla's Kennel and feed her, remove bucket.

Step 13: Clean Heidi's kennel and feed her, remove bucket. 

Step 14: Hose the puppies' kennel, fill their bucket, and put them back. 

Step 15: Fill and return Jenna's and Tori's bucket, hose as needed.

Step 16: Fill and return Babs, Joy's, and Whitney's bucket, put Babs' food down 
in her kennel. Hose as necessary. 

Step 17: Fill and return Heidi, Milla, and Ninja's buckets, hose as necessary.

Step 18: let Babsy out, wait for her to poop, clean it. put her in her kennel.

Step 19: Fill Joy's food dish and put it in the room near her doggy door, put her in with it.

Step 20: Fill puppies food dish and put it in the room by their doggy door. 

Takes 30 - 45 minutes depending on how much hosing is required. Night feeding is just food, takes about ten minutes.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I think it is a good idea to mix up the brands of food. Although your feeding routine sounds complicated, I'm sure in practice it is not. You have a lot of additives going on.

When I was swtiching dog food brands I would premeasure x amount of old and x amount of new into zip lock baggies. Every 4 days I would slowing increase the amount of new food indroduced. Besides the extra work of filling the baggies, it was really easy just to grab premeasured food.

My feeding routine is now very simple now. My husband feeds her in the morning and I feed her at night.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Mixing or not mixing, should not matter at all so long as the dog can handle it. The poops tell no lies.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a thought...

Can rotating/changing foods help prevent food allergies potentially?


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Just a thought...
> 
> Can rotating/changing foods help prevent food allergies potentially?


If the dog is allergic to something, it's allergic to it. Rotating foods would not "prevent" allergies at all. It might reduce the frequency of an allergy specific to the allergen that may be in one of the foods and not the others, but only when the dog is eating the others he's not allergic to. That's just a function of refraining from the allergen till it's introduced again. Simpler answer is, no.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Relayer said:


> If the dog is allergic to something, it's allergic to it. Rotating foods would not "prevent" allergies at all. It might reduce the frequency of an allergy specific to the allergen that may be in one of the foods and not the others, but only when the dog is eating the others he's not allergic to. That's just a function of refraining from the allergen till it's introduced again. Simpler answer is, no.


That makes sense. We feed innova *knock on wood* with no issues!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

thoughts on mixing foods 
The Dog Food Project - Myths about Dog Nutrition


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> thoughts on mixing foods
> The Dog Food Project - Myths about Dog Nutrition


Good read


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> thoughts on mixing foods
> The Dog Food Project - Myths about Dog Nutrition


*I read that awhile back. Sooo, thats why I feed only what I think is the "best" you can get annnd is also why I add REAL meat to his diet annnd is why I add vitys and minerals to his diet. I really like her and her website, but I disagrree with her when it comes to feeding. I have and always well feed 2 different brands, as long as I can feed twice daily.*


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

selzer said:


> Let's see.
> 
> Step 1: Babs is left in the bedroom lying on my bed.
> 
> ...


*Whats your point??? BUT I DO NOT AND WELL NOT EVER CRATE OR KENNEL MY PETS. GO SET IN THE KENNEL OR CRATE AND SEE HOW YOU LIKE IT.....*


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *Whats your point??? BUT I DO NOT AND WELL NOT EVER CRATE OR KENNEL MY PETS. GO SET IN THE KENNEL OR CRATE AND SEE HOW YOU LIKE IT.....*



I don't know what you mean?!?! But please let's not make this into a pointless crate/kennel debate. 

I'm not sure if you took that post the wrong way, I think they were trying to say they have just as a complicated routine as you.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> A good example for Chris Wild's thread!


No kidding.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *I have been told I have a goofy routine, is yours goofer than mine??? Please this isn't about whats the better dog food just if you think you are goofer than me. *
> 
> *My AM feeding starts with 1 cup of California Natural lamb and one cup of C.N. Herring and sweet potatoes. I take 1 teaspoon of salmon oil with **glutamine added and mix it in with the 2 types of C.N.*
> 
> *His PM feeding is 2 cups of Orijen L.B.Puppy. 1-1 1/2 cups of TOTW or Fromms Surf and TURF or ? I pour 1 teaspoon of C.N. coat and skin suplelment over the Orjen.This amount depends on his activity level for the day. I then wait about a half hour and in 1/3 of canned Innova puppy I mix in 3/4 of the recomened amout of powdered Vitys. Then a while later for his treats I give him some raw stew meat or some cooked chicken. I buy both in semi large amounts from Costco and freeze in small snack bags.*:hug:


how do you afford all those dog foods? wowzers!! lmao Josie just eats 2 cups a day of California natural ( just switched from grain free wellness core, too rich for her ) with her enzymes, that's it. Nothing special or fancy LOL


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

******post deleted by admin***


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *Whats your point??? BUT I DO NOT AND WELL NOT EVER CRATE OR KENNEL MY PETS. GO SET IN THE KENNEL OR CRATE AND SEE HOW YOU LIKE IT.....*


Are we a bit crabby?

My point is, that is my morning routine. 

My dogs are very much loved and cared for, trained, worked, their kennels are comfortable and cleaner than my house. But yes I do kennel them when they are eating. 

What is your problem with it?

I have lawn chairs in several of my kennels and I do sit in them. They have sunscreens over them and are the coolest places in my yard. They are up against the river and have great scenery. 

I have even fallen asleep on top of the dog shelter where the dogs will go and lay. 

The smallest kennel is bigger than my living room and dining room put together, cooler, and has everything my dogs need and nothing that can hurt them. 

I find your post extremely insulting by the way.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

selzer said:


> Are we a bit crabby?
> 
> My point is, that is my morning routine.
> 
> ...


*I don't care if you find it insulting.* I see crating and kenneling as jailing your dog.And jails are quite clean i have been told....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Actually I only use 3 brands in a day. C.N. in the AM and Orijen and something else in the PM. It's very rare I feed something other than C.N. in the AM. I must admit I only feed the second food at night because he loves wetlands or another duck and *I always feed 2 large cups of the Orijen at night* and I adjust the other based on activity level.



Aren't you overfeeding him?

He gets food in the morning, plus two large cups in the evening and some more food based on his activity?

Mine are very active dogs. (not right now because of my health issues but I am trying to get back to training today and see how much I can actually do) and they only get two cups of orijen 6 fish formula (the most expensive food I have ever bought in my life) a day. Since we have not done anything that week, Yukon even gained weight. 

Be careful, it is really easy to overfeed them with Orijen. I have to cut back the food if I can't keep up with my regular schedule.'

And as for mixing the brands. I did that too and still sometimes do it. But I only mix other grainfree foods. There is a graindfree cold pressed brand that you can perfectly mix. They are ment to be mixed and the dogs love it. However, one of them has rice in it and over here rice is not considered grain.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Chris Wild (female) and an admin has a thread going on in the diet/nutrition section called http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/138552-food-dog.html

JeanKBBMMMAAN (admin) was saying this thread aka your feeding routine would be something good to add to the discussion...at least thats what I thought.

Selzer just posted her crazy feeding schedule like you asked people to do if they thought theirs was crazier than yours. 

I don't see the need to attack people like you have.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

sagelfn said:


> Chris Wild (female) and an admin has a thread going on in the diet/nutrition section called http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/138552-food-dog.html
> 
> JeanKBBMMMAAN (admin) was saying this thread aka your feeding routine would be something good to add to the discussion...at least thats what I thought.
> 
> ...


Yep, that was exactly it. :wild:

Thanks!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah that sounds pretty weird... I've heard of rotating between different foods, but most people I know rotate by using a different food every few weeks, or every month or every few months rather than every day!

I don't know if it counts as a weird routinr or not but I used to have to add a lot of stuff to my dogs' food (my senior dogs). I usually fed Honest Kitchen for one meal and kibble or raw for another. Then I would add yogurt, the yogurt held the powdered supplements together and masked the taste.
For a while they were getting all of the following supplements and medications with their food:

Syn-Flex joint supplement
Duralactin tablet
Immune Support powder
Hepatic Support powder
Metacam liquid (when needed)
DLPA capsule
Salmon Oil with vit. E (liquid)
Seacure powder
Digestive enzymes
Apple cider vinegar


That is true about the Orijen. I was giving Bianca 3 cups of Orijen after I got her because she was underweight when I first brought her home, and I ended up going too far in the opposite direction, and she ended up a few pounds OVERweight instead!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Lou's routine has gotten a little nuts as well now that she doesn't have stomach issues anymore since she got older. Hehe, I have to say she LOVES pork roast, pot roast, and meatloaf nights


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

BTW A kennel or crate is like a safe house to a dog. Many dogs love them, they will hang out in the crate with the door open all the time. If it was cruel they wouldn't go in it when they don't have to. 
Have you ever heard of a wolf den? To a dog a crate is like a den. If it was so horrible do you think the wolf would make a den?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i feed my dog several different brands of kibble
and several different brands of can food.
i mix and match them from feeding to feeding.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> BTW A kennel or crate is like a safe house to a dog. Many dogs love them, they will hang out in the crate with the door open all the time. If it was cruel they wouldn't go in it when they don't have to.
> Have you ever heard of a wolf den? To a dog a crate is like a den. If it was so horrible do you think the wolf would make a den?


OMG, I can't even IMAGINE not having Lou's crate! It is open door policy all the time now that she is trained but she still goes in it to sleep and sees it as her "special safe place" away from us and the cats when things get hectic. I never let my daughter or the cats to into it so that Lou knows it is just her place, I have a black sheet over the top and sides (besides the door) and I have her stuffed animals and memory foam mattress and pillows in there and she LOVES it and goes in all the time on her own 

It was WONDERFUL as a training tool but now it's just her indoor home away from home


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I feed California Natural Lamb and Rice kibble, a little in the morning, a lot for dinner. All told, Coke and Kenya get 2-2.5 cups a day total and Nikon is getting more like 4 (he's super active, growing, and right now showing ribs). No additives, supplements, or toppers. Dogs are correct size and weight, healthy, great coats, normal breath, clean eyes and noses, no stink, small firm poops.

I know plenty of people that obsess over feeding so it's not the weirdest or most complicated routine I've heard of. Does sound like and awful lot of food though.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i feed both mine once in the morning and once at night with the same kibble. yes, you are like a weird mom who is worried her kids are gonna die if they dont get exact amounts of nutrients.


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Another fine example of stupid / ie: your reactions to non provocative replys from our smarter members. :nono:


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> *My AM feeding starts with 1 cup of California Natural lamb and one cup of C.N. Herring and sweet potatoes.*
> *His PM feeding is 2 cups of Orijen L.B.Puppy. 1-1 1/2 cups of TOTW or Fromms Surf and TURF or ?I then wait about a half hour and in 1/3 of canned Innova puppy I mix in 3/4 of the recomened amout of powdered Vitys. Then a while later for his treats I give him some raw stew meat or some cooked chicken. I buy both in semi large amounts from Costco and freeze in small snack bags.*:hug:


That sounds like a lot of food. Mine only get 2 cups a day (more on days of heavy exercise) of Natural Balance split between two meals. I tend to stick with one food and supplement as needed due to both my dogs having allergies. I see nothing wrong with using multiple foods if your dog's stool is good and they can handle it. 

I started my dogs on Innova and they did great...until one developed allergies. Innova had too many ingredients for me to rule anything out. I then went to California Natural, but getting to the feed store was a pain. Then I found Natural Balance and they've both done great on it.

And not to get into a crate debate, but my dogs love them and it made house training a breeze.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe is crated 4 hrs. a day while I work and is left out in the house at night with no issue. However, during the day she often will go grab her bone and chill in her open crate just because she likes it. As a matter of fact most dogs feel more secure in their crate and choose to spend time in there because it's a place thats just their's.

Now to my feeding schedule- both dogs get 2 cups. of food at 8:00a.m with warm water, and a tablespoon of grain free wet food in there. Same routine at 7 at night


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

dunno if this is weird or not but here goes:

My GSD gets 2 1/2 cups a day one cup in the morning and 1 1/2 cups at night. i adjust the 1/2 cup depending on what activities he did that day or how many treats he got that day so sometimes he just gets a cup a night. 

my 12 year old BC gets 1 1/2 a day 1/2 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night ( we do this because she was really over weight when we took her in and we just got her down to a healthy weight and if we add more food she'll gain weight even with 2 1-2 mile walks a day). 

My 16 year old gets 2 1/2 cups a day one 1/2 cup senior food in the morning and 1 cup plus 1/2 cup puppy food at night ( we're trying to get him to gain weight since he's losing weight and we don't' know why  ). All three get a glucosamine pill and a fish oil pill covered in peanut butter (the stuff made for the kong)

They all get Blue Buffalo including my cat


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Mine is a little weird...more just time consuming than weird. So I make up about 2 weeks of baggies at a time so I'm not trying to measure before my coffee has kicked in.

I feed Natural Balance and with some EVO mixed in. She gets garlic, Nupro Joint, and Prozyme as well. So baggies it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congrats to the op! Here, I thought my feeding routine was crazy. My dog eats breakfast, lunch, dinner - when I do - regular routine. He gets his dog food (Solid Gold Wolfking) with a little treat topping (a small taste of people food, or yogurt, or cheese). Sometimes he eats a lot - sometimes just nibbles. No begging at the table nor stealing food (if I need to answer the phone or door when I'm eating) and he doesn't overeat. My Dobe was on free feeding since her previous owners did that. It worked for her. I think it's whatever the dog does well on - no matter how weird it may sound.


----------

